# Aftermath, The world after humans



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My wife and I watched a 2 hr special on the History Channel this past weekend called "Aftermath, The world after humans" it was a look at what would happen if every human disappeared off the face of the earth all at once.
I must say that some of the animation and video were fairly impressive. I found some of the theory a bit wonky but the thought put into the program was well done.
Anybody else see it?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Seen bits and pieces here and there. Hopefully I'll get a chance to catch the whole thing soon.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

For a good laugh, watch National Geographic's "Population Zero" back to back with "Aftermath". They are totally differant. They bring up many similar points, but go in opposite directions. History: World will recover quickly and without too much trouble. NG: Global catastrophy.


----------

